# good looking snake !!!!



## tyhe007 (Jun 29, 2011)

Just would like to say I have the best lookin snake on here


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 29, 2011)

cool story
are we going to bet on this?


----------



## blakehose (Jun 29, 2011)

That's quite a bold claim.... Care to share some pictures?


----------



## Tassie97 (Jun 29, 2011)

blakehose said:


> That's quite a bold claim.... Care to share some pictures?


 i agree 
this is a rater random post lol


----------



## Wally (Jun 29, 2011)

Intriguing. Do share.


----------



## Tassie97 (Jun 29, 2011)

he joined on the 16th i don't recon he would haven even see most of the snake pics on here


----------



## tyhe007 (Jun 29, 2011)

I could not care what all you people think Im just putting it out there!


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 29, 2011)

well, pretty sure good-looks have to be perceived by the masses in order for this to be a valid statement lol


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 29, 2011)

tyhe007 said:


> I could not care what all you people think Im just putting it out there!



I like the way you think!


----------



## damian83 (Jun 29, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> he joined on the 16th i don't recon he would haven even see most of the snake pics on here




i tend to agree, i know of a few people on here with RIPPERS


----------



## Wally (Jun 29, 2011)

Random snake to random argument........... even more intriguing.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 29, 2011)

You guys are misinterpreting the original statement. Tyhe's snake has x-ray vision, it is the best _at _looking.


----------



## medz84 (Jun 29, 2011)

waiting to see this david hasselhoff of snakes.....


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 29, 2011)

tyhe007 said:


> thanks



You're totally welcome!


----------



## zacthefrog (Jun 29, 2011)

photos?????


----------



## HoffOff (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome, i can see your going to last here for a very long time.
why not put some pics up of the best looking snake?


----------



## tyhe007 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice beardy anyway !


----------



## Defective (Jun 29, 2011)

arrogance is best served with a side of sarcasm......pics or it didn't happen!!!


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 29, 2011)

tyhe007 said:


> Nice beardy anyway !



How did you know i have a beard?


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 29, 2011)

Circumcised or a' la natural? :lol:


----------



## Wally (Jun 29, 2011)

tyhe007 said:


> Nice beardy anyway !



Ta. Pics of him all over the place.


----------



## Hooglabah (Jun 29, 2011)

Can anybody say troll... Lololol.He's wrong anyway I have the best looking snake!


----------



## zacthefrog (Jun 29, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> circumcised or a' la natural? :lol:



hahahahahahahaha :d


----------



## Hooglabah (Jun 29, 2011)

Can anybody say troll... Lololol.He's wrong anyway I have the best looking snake! Well I think so anyway.


----------



## zacthefrog (Jun 29, 2011)

Post pics


----------



## tyhe007 (Jun 29, 2011)

I habe not got any yet only my profile picture on here !!


----------



## Paul Atkinson (Jun 29, 2011)

tyhe007 said:


> Just would like to say I have the best lookin snake on here



I don't want to see pics.................I'll only get jealous.


----------



## Hooglabah (Jun 29, 2011)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...on-42/pics-new-bhp-109553/#post1443377There's a link  can't upload new ones from my I phoneI recon he's the neatest!

He does have a good looking diamond/ port Mac hard to tell from the pic.


----------



## tyhe007 (Jun 29, 2011)

For all use who would like to see my snake have a look at one of my friends on here named Grizz look at his albums and find the snake named dora Thats her


----------



## Norm (Jun 29, 2011)

Couldn`t find a snake called dora.


----------



## Specks (Jun 29, 2011)

tyhe007 said:


> Just would like to say I have the best lookin snake on here


 ehhh no


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 29, 2011)

tyhe007 said:


> For all use who would like to see my snake have a look at one of my friends on here named Grizz look at his albums and find the snake named dora Thats her



Or just keep flicking through until you see the best looking one!


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm sure tyhe007's snake makes Michaels GTP's and Colins Jungles look like crap


----------



## Specks (Jun 29, 2011)

Don't see your " best looking snake ever "


----------



## grizz (Jun 29, 2011)

This little dude is one of the funniest kids I know and a top kid to boot. 
Confident... absolutely! 
Biased probably!
Keen... damn straight!
He has spent a lot of time at my place learning how to care for his soon to be new port mac that is not a bad sort!
She was bred by kojackshouse the year prior to his two adults were stolen from his home and I think he would enjoy a kid with confidence having one of his young snakes.

I'll put him to work tomorrow to get some photos of her up and he can answer your replies from there!

If KRider's response is rude would moosenoose's not be in the same boat?


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 29, 2011)

No  Because stupid "cocky" statements without proof lead to stupid "cocky" answers


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 29, 2011)

omg- 3 pages and still no good looking snake. maybe i should have more rum.... lol


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 29, 2011)

:lol: I think you should!

I tried Waruikazi's theory and looked through the gallery to find the best looking snake....... but with no luck. The mystery continues.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 29, 2011)

Ill finish the bottle and tell you what I think, Might not be appreciated though


----------



## snake_boy (Jun 30, 2011)

lol, troll at the door


----------



## saximus (Jun 30, 2011)

lol what a funny thread. I wish I'd been here to catch the deleted commets .
Like SL said you've got a long way to go to catch Michael's Greens or Colin's Jungles but maybe it's just like kids. Every parent thinks their kid is the best in the world even if they are devil spawn. Congrats on your new friend Tyhe007 . Hope to see the pics soon


----------



## Smithers (Jun 30, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> Circumcised or a' la natural? :lol:


 Now that you've asked,...lol


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 30, 2011)

tyhe007 said:


> I could not care what all you people think Im just putting it out there!



BIG BIG call kid... love the fact that you like your snake. I hope your ready for comments some maybe nice some maybe not so nice after that call when you do finally post the pics.... then again you really don't care what we think hey .


----------



## Jackrabbit (Jun 30, 2011)

Stoopid thread!!! Mine is better looking. And you can't prove otherwise without pics.


----------



## Colin (Jun 30, 2011)

I really thought this was a gee up myself but grizz assures me he's just a young bloke who's very enthusiastic about reptiles and just maybe not used to this forum. so lets give him a chance. thanks


----------



## Nighthawk (Jun 30, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I'm sure tyhe007's snake makes Michaels GTP's and Colins Jungles look like crap



Don't forget Den's BHPs lol 



moosenoose said:


> :lol: I think you should!
> 
> I tried Waruikazi's theory and looked through the gallery to find the best looking snake....... but with no luck. The mystery continues.



This one's pretty damn gorgeous: check out Lonqi's comment with the blue-eyed GTP. Striking to say the least... comment #8...

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/blue-eyed-snakes-share-photos-159025/

Personally I think it's awesome to see someone so enthusiastic about their baby


----------



## grizz (Jun 30, 2011)

Colin said:


> I really thought this was a gee up myself but grizz assures me he's just a young bloke who's very enthusiastic about reptiles and just maybe not used to this forum. so lets give him a chance. thanks



I think he has learnt to slow down a bit. He'll poke around a while I hope and get some photos up of his girl when he feels a bit more comfortable, he didn't realise he was causing the commotion he did until too late. 

She is a nice snake and I hope he will put up some pics to compare to colin and waterras animals 

But please give him a chance.


----------



## Wally (Jun 30, 2011)

Sounds like he has a good mentor, well done grizz.


----------



## tyhe007 (Jun 30, 2011)

thanks colin appreciate it  thanks everyoe for giving me a chance


----------



## Colin (Jul 1, 2011)

tyhe007 said:


> thanks colin appreciate it  thanks everyoe for giving me a chance



no probs tyhe and my apologies for jumping to conclusions. welcome to the site mate. Its great to see young blokes so enthisiastic about the hobby. you guys will be the future of the hobby and we should all give you as much encouragement and helpful advice as we can.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 1, 2011)

beauty is in the eye of the beer holder,...i definately think mine are the best looking of all too!  (even tho i know theyre not, lol,...)


----------



## slim6y (Jul 1, 2011)

I think that tyhe007's snake is the best looking snake....


I don't care what you all think... I'm just putting it out there...


----------



## saximus (Jul 1, 2011)

Are we talking about the same kind of snake here Slim?


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Jul 1, 2011)

i definately (_will_) have the best looking snake.... Just dont have it yet. But thanks to this site and all the wonderful people on here that feed my newly found addiction/passion, im bound to have more than a few in the collection that i will be VERY proud to display. My little Wheatie is a fantastic start 8) I guess credit goes to beeman for that one though seeing he breeds from great lines!!!


----------



## slim6y (Jul 1, 2011)

saximus said:


> Are we talking about the same kind of snake here Slim?



As I said, I don't care what you think... I just put it out there... ok 

Geeeez... who's the real troll here aye


----------



## tyhe007 (Jul 1, 2011)

For all you guys who are interested in seeing my port mac. I have now put some Photos on so if you like Have a look thanks


----------

